# Another facial swelling and vomiting post



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

So, I've written here about both of these problems before, and have spent the last couple hours scouring the internet for information. I may be calling the vet first thing in the morning, but in the meantime I'd appreciate any advice, if you've experienced something similar. 

*First: Vomiting* - I posted about this back in December, fasted him 24 hours, and didn't have another problem until January, when we went to the vet for it. She recommended an antacid and gave us a dewormer. I started the second round of the dewormer on Thursday. Barnaby has been vomiting every day since then (including Thursday before he received the dewormer). I'm fasting him again today, and hopefully that will hold us over until we go for our follow up. The vomit is almost entirely fluid/mucous.

Based on what I've read tonight, if it isn't worms causing the vomiting, one cause of acid reflux is a hiatal hernia. Do any of you have experience with this? He had an umbilical hernia when we got him. Would he be at higher risk for a congenital hiatal hernia? 

It's probably also worth mentioning that I take him to a barn regularly where he eats horse manure and any whole oats the horses drop. 

*Second: Facial swelling* - In addition to the vomiting, tonight his muzzle has swollen up (pic included - he's sleeping in the picture and breathing comfortably. The swelling does not extend under his eye, though it looks like it does in the picture). I gave him Benadryl a couple hours ago, but the swelling hasn't receded. Anyone know if these two problems could be connected, or is the muzzle just his system overreacting to mild irritation because his system is already so stressed? 

He also has some lumps on his head that have been present for a long time (pics also included. I cut the hair away so they would be easier to see). One (in the first picture) was aspirated and nothing of concern was found. The others (second picture) are smaller and receded probably almost a year ago, but reappeared in the last couple weeks. Two are almost like scabs, the third is not. The vet does not seem concerned about them.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I glanced through some of your past posts, and if I have it right your problems started happening after you moved.
Here is a list of plants that dogs should not be around. Some are highly toxic, but others cause a allergic reaction. Check your yard and you may find the culprit of your problems. 
http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control/toxic-and-non-toxic-plants

I wouldn't worm a dog unless it had worms.
I would rather spend the money on a fecal exam, and get confirmation. 
No need in giving a dog medicine they don't need, and then it causing more problems.


----------



## Mozzie (Feb 22, 2015)

I saw a pup once who was vomitting due to ivermectin toxicity from eating horse/cattle droppings after the animal had been wormed with ivermectin. Could be possible that he's getting enough to make him vomit but not enough to be a toxic dose?


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

TexasRed, thank you so much for that link! It will probably be difficult to identify many of the plants this time of year, but I will be sure to ask the property owner what she knows about what's around here. It is true that most of the problems started after we moved, though he did vomit occasionally as a puppy --- usually a little bit of mucous and bile in the morning, which I think is not abnormal. 

Mozzie, I've heard about ivermectin toxicity too, but as far as I know, the horses haven't been done recently (the barn owner is out of town), and I think it's only really supposed to be a danger the first few days after. But I will ask!

He's doing MUCH better today. He's still a little puffy in the face, but has (quite eagerly) eaten some white rice and kept it down. I'll be very strict about not letting him eat things in the yard or at the barn until I can figure out what's safe and what isn't!


----------

